# Comics  > Image Comics >  Most underrated Image comic

## victorxd1999

Regarding Image, you always hear tons of praise about comics like Saga and East of west. But what is that comic that is awesome, but you never hear anyone about?

----------


## Billy Batson

*Currently?

Age of Bronze - though it rarely comes out
Elephantmen
Prophet
Savage Dragon
Stray Bullets
*

----------


## Conway

Mercenary Sea
Zero? (It does get a lot of love)

----------


## Groo Odyssey

Sheltered        .

----------


## nilzero

The Bounce.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

*Zero* doesn't sell much it seems, although its fans are still pretty vocal. 
*Elephantmen* you really don't hear much about, even though it must be succesful since they're like 50+ issues in already right? Just never see it reviewed, no previews appear on CBR, don't see much talk about it on forums and such.
*Clone* seems similar to Elephantmen. Again, it's often solicited but rarely hear people talk about it.
*The Darkness* is also weird in that it's a pretty popular franchise right? There are games and 100+ issues, but it used to live pretty close to the bottom of salescharts and I've literally never heard anyone talk about it yet.
Lastly: maybe *Morning Glories* or *Mind The Gap*?

Not sure if any of these are underrated or just underreported though...

----------


## Jim Purcell

Savage Dragon is criminally underrated. To the point that some folk don't even know it's still published.

----------


## Deckard

I'd say Prophet, mostly because it's great and I have a really hard time finding any reviews or discussion about it after an issue comes out. Probably Five Ghosts as well, to a lesser extent, although it gets good reviews. Zero doesn't sell a lot, but I think it gets a lot of praise and people talking about it.

----------


## DIVINITY

Toss up between *Rat Queens*, or *Prophet*...

----------


## Groo Odyssey

> Toss up between *Rat Queens*, or *Prophet*...


I like your tastes

----------


## Tayne Japal

> Toss up between *Rat Queens*, or *Prophet*...


Rat Queens? Just nominated for an Eisner for best new series and has the largest thread in the Image forum. Sales are pretty decent too.

My choices would be Elephantmen and Mind the Gap. Mind the Gap is coming off a 5 month delay so that might have hurt it.

----------


## harpier

I certainly have to agree about _Prophet_ and _Morning Glories_, both of which seem to have suffered a little by preceding (or, perhaps more accurately, ushering in) the major boom in Image titles over the last few years, a trend that was launched en force by the critical and commercial success of _Saga_ just after.  The same could also be said of other longer running Image books that I don't personally read, like _Savage Dragon_ or _Elephantmen_.

As for more recent titles, _Zero_ gets a lot of critical love but lacks the buzz other books receive, so too Kelly Sue DeConnick's darkly effervescent _Pretty Deadly_ and Luna and Vaughan's _Alex + Ada_.  But my biggest vote goes to Kieron Gillen's excellent response to Frank Miller's blockbuster _300_, the meticulous, intelligent and thrilling ongoing-turned-limited-series _Three_.

----------


## skyjumpermike

> Rat Queens? Just nominated for an Eisner for best new series and has the largest thread in the Image forum. Sales are pretty decent too.
> 
> My choices would be Elephantmen and Mind the Gap. Mind the Gap is coming off a 5 month delay so that might have hurt it.


True. Rat Queens is highly rated. For good reason too!

----------


## pretur22

Five Ghosts, excellent colouring.

----------


## RoguishGurl

I'd say Alex and Ada.  I mean, I have seen some people talk about the book a little, but it does not get near the amount of praise it deserves.

----------


## banky

Five Ghosts
- beautiful colors and a very cool premise.

Zero
- gets some attention from loyal fans. Different teams of creators may hurt its staying power.

Shutter
- in a world where Pretty Deadly, Saga & Rat Queens get all the critical praise, this one may get swept under the rug unfortunately. Great old school indie art.

----------


## Dark-Flux

From what im reading;

Elephantmen, Prophet, Savage Dragon, Morning Glories.

----------


## Dr. Skeleton

I'd say Clone, Savage Dragon, and Spawn.  Talk about "what goes up...."

----------


## Deviancy

Despite the fact there are a lot of girls doing Cassie Hack cosplay on Deviant Art, I still think Hack/Slash didn't get the love it deserved.  It sold rather well when it moved to Image but it should have sold a lot better in my opinion since it was a unique title.  There aren't any other comics I know of out there that feature a "final girl" hunting slashers.  Some compared H/S to Buffy but that comparison was bullshit.  Sure, Buffy hunted monsters but Buffy was always heavy on the romance, and was primarily marketed to young women and the levity in the show and comic was so PC it hurt.  H/S was very loyal to the slasher genre, the levity wasn't pc, it had a fair share of t&a, and very little romance, it was mostly just a very fun violent comic with a solid story that progressed very nicely.  

I think it's a shame Tim ended it as early as he did.  He never planned to make it an infinite title but it could have easily gone on for another 20-30 issues at least without an issue.

Maybe the new mini will open the door to a new monthly.

----------


## armlessphelan

I'm currently loving the hell of of Aphrodite IX. Shutter just started, but it's already weird as all hell and I love the weird. Tim Seeley's run on Bloodstrike was amazing but never talked about. And I have to second Spawn: after Hine's run, the Jim Downing reboot was really needed. I'm way behind because I trade wait, but even though nothing ever actually happens in McFarlane's writing, I still greatly enjoy it.

----------


## wwise03

I would say Five Ghosts.  There has almost been a full year's worth of issues, and every single one of them has been great.

I would also go with Mercenary Sea.  Never hear anything said about it, but it's one of my favorite books.

----------


## capuga

Couple really good underrated books:

Hack/Slash
Think Tank
Skullkickers

----------


## Mockingbird

Ghosted and Mind the Gap. Great writing, and Mind the Gap in particular has beautiful art.

----------


## hondobrode

Clone and Bedlam

----------


## Judge-Sergeant-Marron

Undertow, definetely. Some seriously stunning art going on.

----------


## Kid A

Prophet, Zero, Alex + Ada, Think Tank, and EGOs (no one mentioned this?) off the top of my head.

----------


## Tayne Japal

> Clone and Bedlam


Forgot all about Bedlam. Is it ever coming back?

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

Halcyon or Dynamo 5.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> Shutter
> - in a world where Pretty Deadly, Saga & Rat Queens get all the critical praise, this one may get swept under the rug unfortunately. Great old school indie art.


Agree entirely. Only two issues are out, to be fair, but they were both excellent.

----------


## harpier

> Forgot all about Bedlam. Is it ever coming back?


Ah, _Bedlam_!  The first arc in particular I find criminally overlooked.

My understanding is that it is NOT cancelled, and Nick Spencer does plan on continuing the series, but given his current and upcoming output, it may take a while for the next one to be released.  Sad, but there it is.

----------


## Jasper Avenue

Ghosted for sure. The art is great and the story is fun. Initially being solicited as a mini probably hurt it's initial sales but I have a feeling this could be a slowburn hit for Image.

----------


## Flash Gordon

The current PROPHET series is amazing. ZERO is good.

LAZARUS is my favorite, but that gets decent love.

----------


## Tayne Japal

> Ah, _Bedlam_!  The first arc in particular I find criminally overlooked.
> 
> My understanding is that it is NOT cancelled, and Nick Spencer does plan on continuing the series, but given his current and upcoming output, it may take a while for the next one to be released.  Sad, but there it is.


Thanks for the info.

----------


## capuga

Need to add Five Weapons to this list as well.

----------


## Oskar Von Strange

_Minimum Wage_ for sure.

If you like watching Louis CK's "Louie", then you'll dig _Minimum Wage_.

----------


## Talkie Toaster

Don't know about underrated or not, but I buy 3 Image titles every month: Manhattan Projects, East of West and Black Science.

All three are AWESOME!

----------


## Dr. Skeleton

Also, Image's other zombie series, '68.

----------


## DIVINITY

> I like your tastes


Why, Thanks!!




> Rat Queens? Just nominated for an Eisner for best new series and has the largest thread in the Image forum. Sales are pretty decent too.





> True. Rat Queens is highly rated. For good reason too!


Well, I did say toss up.. Anyway, I love Rat Queens, but truth is, it's not as highly rated as other Image books I read, (Saga, East of West, Lazarus) but it's just as good...

Speaking of which, I believe the general consensus, agrees that it's Prophet, which is ashame because, Grahm and Roy have done an amazing job with that property...

----------


## Fifteen

Revival. Definitely Revival. It deserves _a lot_ more praise than it gets.

----------


## KeenerED

To me some series that deserve much more attention because they art was/is fantastic, the story are well structured and they are just fun to read, but you never hear/heard about them before:

Out now:
*Mice Templar* - Consistently fantastic, and going into it's final arc right now.  Wonderful fantasy type story that just happens to have mice and rats!
*Five Weapons* - Jimmie Robinson is doing a great job with this title.  It's got a little of everything, humor, intrigue, and violence....but not too much violence.
*Alex + Ada* - After reading the praise for some of the other Luna books I took a chance on this one when it first came out.  I have been really impressed with the story so far.  The pacing is spot on, and so far it has never gone the way I thought it would go when I first read the premise behind it.

Not being published right now:
*Proof* - Alex Grecian and Riley Rossmo's first ongoing series.  Riley's art was fantastic throughout the series...if you like Bedlam or any other books Riley draws and you haven't read this one you should feel bad.  And Alex's writing was great too.  Loved this story and was very disappointed when it had to end due to lack of readership.
*Dynamo 5* - Jay's book always entertain me.  This one was the tale of 5 kids that were concieved by the promiscuous "Greatest Superhero" Captain Dynamo of the Faeberverse.  The kids are brought together by Captain Dynamo's widow and trained to be a superteam after his death.
*Noble Causes* - Another Faerber book that deserved more attention.  It was a comicbook superhero soap opera.  While it had superhero stuff going on, it was more about how the family was seen through the eyes of a non-super when she married into the family.

----------


## Green Wake

A Voice in the Dark
Sheltered

2 of the best books out people!

----------


## Orb

Revival and prophet for sure

----------


## Green Wake

Yeah I was digging it until the Jesus mockery. I just can't deal with that. I thought that was over the line completely. So I'm trading all my issues in. What a joke. (Revival)

----------


## Brave Sir Robin

Going by this thread, because I don't have much of a point of reference, I would agree with 
Ghosted 
Mind the Gap
and ALEX AND ADA!!!! 

I really think that Alex and Ada may be the best written comic going, by far. It is astounding.

----------


## The Doctor

No one enjoying Sex Criminals? Or is that thing rated? I guess the name Fraction kind of already overrates stuff before someone even reads it, but the series is hilarious.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

Glad someone else liked Dynamo 5.  I didn't love the twist ending and the direction he took with the team in the mini series but I wish that the series was still going.

----------


## The Fn Man

1. Blackacre
2. Dancer
3. STRAY BULLETS - THIS IS CRIMINALLY UNDERRATED!!!!!!!!!!!
4. Five Weapons

5 points to who can guess my answer

----------


## capuga

> Glad someone else liked Dynamo 5.  I didn't love the twist ending and the direction he took with the team in the mini series but I wish that the series was still going.


Love Dynamo 5. Still one of my favorite superhero team books.

----------


## Larime Taylor

While I'm tempted to vote for myself, I have to say _FIVE WEAPONS_ and _SKULLKICKERS_ are getting far less attention than deserved.

----------


## Crazy Diamond

^ Seconded for Five Weapons.

If older Image titles are allowed, I never saw much talk about Trencher and Lions, Tigers, and Bears.

----------


## Cyberstrike

Currently I would say _Velvet_ and _Sex_ both surprised me on how good they are and how much I enjoy them. Personally IMHO _Midnight Nation_ is the best damn thing Image has ever published and the best thing JMS has ever wrote for my money it right up there with _Watchmen_ as a must-read series.
I loved _Noble Causes_ and think it was the best Image superhero series done.

----------


## Brave Sir Robin

> While I'm tempted to vote for myself, I have to say _FIVE WEAPONS_ and _SKULLKICKERS_ are getting far less attention than deserved.


I will absolutely get _A Voice in the Dark_ now. It is one of those books I always thought about but never took the plunge, probably because my habit ia already out of control.

 And what's wrong with voting for yourself? You are too nice.You should say "forget about those other punk hacks! I need your support! I rule!"

I saw you got your start on Kickstarter. I try to back good projects but a lot of time I never hear about them until later. It is odd. Sometimes I find real cool ones, other times I miss the boat. But I will support you now. I like it when writers come on the board. Middle aged nerds like me enjoy the personal touch.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> No one enjoying Sex Criminals? Or is that thing rated? I guess the name Fraction kind of already overrates stuff before someone even reads it, but the series is hilarious.


It's up there with Saga as my favourite book but it's hard to call it underrated.

----------


## Quest Mar-Vell

> Not being published right now:
> *Proof* - Alex Grecian and Riley Rossmo's first ongoing series.  Riley's art was fantastic throughout the series...if you like Bedlam or any other books Riley draws and you haven't read this one you should feel bad.  And Alex's writing was great too.  Loved this story and was very disappointed when it had to end due to lack of readership.
> *Dynamo 5* - Jay's book always entertain me.  This one was the tale of 5 kids that were concieved by the promiscuous "Greatest Superhero" Captain Dynamo of the Faeberverse.  The kids are brought together by Captain Dynamo's widow and trained to be a superteam after his death.
> *Noble Causes* - Another Faerber book that deserved more attention.  It was a comicbook superhero soap opera.  While it had superhero stuff going on, it was more about how the family was seen through the eyes of a non-super when she married into the family.


I want ALL these back... NOW!

----------


## Geralt of Rivia

Another vote for Prophet.

----------


## Curt Baboon

Prophet, by far.

It's one of the best sci-fi books I've read in ages and nobody seems to give a damn. It's just so...unique, which is something that has come to define Image as a company these past few years.

It's a daring book, and I love it to bits.

----------


## victorxd1999

> 1. Blackacre
> 2. Dancer
> 3. STRAY BULLETS - THIS IS CRIMINALLY UNDERRATED!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4. Five Weapons
> 
> 5 points to who can guess my answer


Prophet   ?

----------


## Dorktron

For me, it's Five Ghosts.

----------


## FuturePasta

Aphrodite IX

----------


## Randumbz

Sex Criminals

----------


## Larime Taylor

> I will absolutely get _A Voice in the Dark_ now. It is one of those books I always thought about but never took the plunge, probably because my habit ia already out of control.
> 
>  And what's wrong with voting for yourself? You are too nice.You should say "forget about those other punk hacks! I need your support! I rule!"
> 
> I saw you got your start on Kickstarter. I try to back good projects but a lot of time I never hear about them until later. It is odd. Sometimes I find real cool ones, other times I miss the boat. But I will support you now. I like it when writers come on the board. Middle aged nerds like me enjoy the personal touch.


Enh, it's just tacky voting for yourself. The book IS largely ignored, probably in part because it's black and white, though we're switching to color with the next arc. It's also about the least commercial book I could have made, so that gives me some hope for my future projects.

I hang around the boards, I just try not to get obnoxious in pimping my book. Hope you enjoy the trade!

----------


## ThroughTheMoonDoor

My vote is for Sovereign, because I don't see many reviews or discussions about it whatsoever. There's not much in the way of epic fantasy in comics currently and this has been a really promising book. It's pretty ambitious too.

Second would have to be Alex + Ada. This is my favorite Image book at the moment.

----------


## LooneyKoala

*Drumhellar*: Never see anyone talking about it

*Whispers*: It was a mini, it's over, but I loved it!!

*Revival*: Really does deserve more praise than it gets.

*ALEX + ADA*: I think this is the best comic on the stands at the moment, really needs more people to check it out!!


Those are definitely the most underrated Image titles that I read.  :Smile:

----------


## PossumGrease

Alex + Ada is absolutely the most underrated Image comic and perhaps the most underrated across the board.  I just read issues 1-7 last night and was blown away.

----------


## FiveGhosts

> Five Ghosts, excellent colouring.


Totally agree.

----------


## Flex Mentallo

Going to second ThroughTheMoonDoor's reply --

Sovereign is a very cool book, has a dune-type epic feel and I have enjoyed each issue more and more
Alex & Ada is amazing.  Like an iPerson world come to life.

----------


## Curt Baboon

I wasn't a fan of the art on Alex + Ada, but based on this thread I might have to give this another shot...

----------


## devil leonx

Guys could I get some help?? I do not want to start a new thread and I figured I'd ask here for a bit of help! I am looking for a Indie comic I heard about, I think it might be the Authority but I am not certain could be from image. I heard about the comic on fresh ink hosted by Blair Butler, back when attack of the show still aired on G4tv. The story was about a super villain scientist who beat a super hero team like the Justice league by making a weapon/ device that prevented anyone from thinking violent thoughts or doing them otherwise they would die of a brain aneurysm I think. This in turn made superheroes obsolete because the radius of the device was the entire planet and prevented basically all or most crime from happening in the first place. Does this sound familiar to anyone??

----------


## friendly-fire-press

Satellite Sam is pretty underrated IMO

----------


## jordaniac89

> *Elephantmen* you really don't hear much about, even though it must be succesful since they're like 50+ issues in already right? Just never see it reviewed, no previews appear on CBR, don't see much talk about it on forums and such.


I saw Image previewing this comic at C2E2 like 3 years ago. I thought the art and the concept was really cool, but I never really heard much about it after that. I didn't even realize it was still ongoing.

----------


## Left Hook

Deadly Class for me. I haven't really heard much about it, and I'm glad I gave it a shot. I searched for a preview online, and immediately liked the art and the concept. It looked like something I'd be hooked on, and after searching for all 6 issues yesterday, I was right... hooked!

----------


## genesis_pig

> *Drumhellar*: Never see anyone talking about it…
> 
> *Whispers*: It was a mini, it's over, but I loved it!!
> 
> *Revival*: Really does deserve more praise than it gets.
> 
> *ALEX + ADA*: I think this is the best comic on the stands at the moment, really needs more people to check it out!!
> 
> 
> Those are definitely the most underrated Image titles that I read.


Can you give a summarized one-liners about these to tickle my interest.. I have been looking for underrated titles to check out lately.

----------


## Quest Mar-Vell

> Guys could I get some help?? I do not want to start a new thread and I figured I'd ask here for a bit of help! I am looking for a Indie comic I heard about, I think it might be the Authority but I am not certain could be from image. I heard about the comic on fresh ink hosted by Blair Butler, back when attack of the show still aired on G4tv. The story was about a super villain scientist who beat a super hero team like the Justice league by making a weapon/ device that prevented anyone from thinking violent thoughts or doing them otherwise they would die of a brain aneurysm I think. This in turn made superheroes obsolete because the radius of the device was the entire planet and prevented basically all or most crime from happening in the first place. Does this sound familiar to anyone??



Maybe this one?

----------


## Donuts

I'm thinking Sex Criminals for the underrated Image title. Mostly because I have heard anyone talk about it on the interwebz.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

personally, I'd say Elephantmen.  But I may say Alex+Ada if I read it...(though it seems plenty of ppl talk about it)

Honorable mentions to Manifest Destiny, Sex, Sovereign, Deadly Class, Peter Panzerfaust, and Rat Queens, if any of those count as "underrated", in regards to forum/LCS talk traffic.

----------


## pretur22

> Totally agree.


I must say that Chris Mooneyham's art style reminds me of Klaus Janson's.

----------


## GatheringComic

> Enh, it's just tacky voting for yourself. The book IS largely ignored, probably in part because it's black and white, though we're switching to color with the next arc. It's also about the least commercial book I could have made, so that gives me some hope for my future projects.
> 
> I hang around the boards, I just try not to get obnoxious in pimping my book. Hope you enjoy the trade!


Larime, I've said this on other boards but love your work. I'm not one to double dip but after getting all the singles I picked up the trade last week just to support the cause. It's a great book and can't wait to see the next arc.

----------


## GatheringComic

Tough question as I think most of them are deserving of wider attention. 

Five Ghosts is amazing. Took me a couple issues to get into it but it's a wonderful pulpy adventure in the style of Tales of the Gold Monkey (if anyone remembers that awesome show). Really one of my favorites now

Mentioned A Voice in the Dark and that's certainly a fantastic title that really needs more attention. First trade just came out

Mercenary Sea is just an awesome concept and I'm really enjoying that one. Great art, as well

I think I'm going to have to go with Alex + Ada though. Favorite new series and while it's getting great reviews it just doesn't get the attention some other books do.

----------


## FiveGhosts

> I must say that Chris Mooneyham's art style reminds me of Klaus Janson's.


Not to derail the thread or anything, but which Janson issues/series should I check out? (besides his work w/ Frank Miller)

----------


## pretur22

> Not to derail the thread or anything, but which Janson issues/series should I check out? (besides his work w/ Frank Miller)


He did Batman :Gothic with Morrison and short story in Batman B&W volume.1 which has been animated https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5B2-Vhdp_0

----------


## tabo61

Just finished reading Heart by Blair Butler.   Awsome book.

----------


## Larime Taylor

> Larime, I've said this on other boards but love your work. I'm not one to double dip but after getting all the singles I picked up the trade last week just to support the cause. It's a great book and can't wait to see the next arc.


Thank you very much!

----------


## greenish lantern

Mind the gap, Zero and Stray bullets. Three great titles no one seems to buy (the sales are pretty damn low).

----------


## MRP

No mention of Thief of Thieves. Sean Matinborough is killing it on that book (and is a hella nice guy too). That and Five Ghosts need far more attention (and sales). I kind of see the Janson aura in Mooneyham's art, but I get a much more Joe Kubert feel/vibe (even down the the way he signs his name on the art) from his work. He is a Kubert school grad, so it's understandable where that influence came from.  (As to other Image books I get, Fatale, Velvet and Lazarus I think get attention, but they are good enough to deserve more too). 

-M

----------


## capuga

> Enh, it's just tacky voting for yourself. The book IS largely ignored, probably in part because it's black and white, though we're switching to color with the next arc. It's also about the least commercial book I could have made, so that gives me some hope for my future projects.
> 
> I hang around the boards, I just try not to get obnoxious in pimping my book. Hope you enjoy the trade!


A Voice in the Dark definitely deserves some more attention. Picked up the first two issues at Las Vegas Comic Con just to see what it was about. Was interested enough to pick up the first trade. The 2nd story arc contained in the trade really kicks the story into gear. Really good read and will be adding it to my pull list now.

----------


## ratcatbo

Manifest Destiny is amazing and I think it is underrated

----------


## ratcatbo

i have to agree with you Undertow has fantastic art

----------


## pretur22

> Mind the gap, Zero and Stray bullets. Three great titles no one seems to buy (the sales are pretty damn low).


Zero get's quite a bit of press, which it deserves as it is fantastic but I wonder if the rotating will put some people off but I would not consider it underrated.

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

Well, I never do see a lot of chatter about the miniseries Severed

----------


## catbatfan

I would say Sex is the most underrated Image comic these days.

----------


## BogSurfer

> Manifest Destiny is amazing and I think it is underrated


You know, I was feeling like this book wasn't getting much attention either, and then I looked at the sales numbers for June. Issue #7 had over 20K in sales, which shocked me a bit. Pretty big numbers to pull in for some relatively new creators. Great book, agreed.

As for my opinion on the subject, I have to go with Zero. Easily one of my favorite books right now. The book I'm probably most excited to read each and every month.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

> You know, I was feeling like this book wasn't getting much attention either, and then I looked at the sales numbers for June. Issue #7 had over 20K in sales, which shocked me a bit. Pretty big numbers to pull in for some relatively new creators. Great book, agreed.
> 
> As for my opinion on the subject, I have to go with Zero. Easily one of my favorite books right now. The book I'm probably most excited to read each and every month.


Manifest destiny had a 50% increase in sales over their last issue, the reason being was that Todd Mcfarlane did a variant cover for issue number 7, haha. Pretty amazing that one variant cover can increase your sales that much.

----------


## Left Hook

Thinking of getting into Five Ghosts. My comic shop has all back issues except for #1 and #2. They're 50% off too. I also wanna start reading Black Science, but they only have #6.

----------


## Dorktron

> Thinking of getting into Five Ghosts. My comic shop has all back issues except for #1 and #2. They're 50% off too. I also wanna start reading Black Science, but they pony have issue 6.


Do it! The third arc starts in October.

----------


## Left Hook

How many issues are out right now? I just wanna make sure I'm caught up before October.

Is Alex + Ada considered underrated? I don't hear much about it, but I'm so glad I got into it. Same story with Deadly Class, which is now 1 of my favorites.

----------


## Dorktron

> How many issues are out right now? I just wanna make sure I'm caught up before October.
> 
> Is Alex + Ada


There are 12 issues out now, with 13 scheduled to come out in October. Or, at least, it was, but it has since disappeared from Image's October solicits. That's odd.

Edit: Nevermind, it's there. They just moved it up on the list.

----------


## pretur22

> How many issues are out right now? I just wanna make sure I'm caught up before October.
> 
> Is Alex + Ada considered underrated? I don't hear much about it, but I'm so glad I got into it. Same story with Deadly Class, which is now 1 of my favorites.


There are also 2 trades out with the first one being only 10 bucks. (Image is really great by often having first trade of series only 10 bucks.)

----------


## Dorktron

> There are also 2 trades out with the first one being only 10 bucks. (Image is really great by often having first trade of series only 10 bucks.)


Most times you can find the first trade for an Image series for 5 bucks. IST usually does weekly deals on them (like Deadly Class this week), where your extra 2% off can get you the first trade for $4.80.

----------


## wwise03

> Thinking of getting into Five Ghosts. My comic shop has all back issues except for #1 and #2. They're 50% off too. I also wanna start reading Black Science, but they only have #6.


Please read Five Ghosts!!  When you do, play the Indiana Jones theme song in the background (or in your head)...that is the kind of series it is.  Black Science is really good too.

----------


## BogSurfer

> Manifest destiny had a 50% increase in sales over their last issue, the reason being was that Todd Mcfarlane did a variant cover for issue number 7, haha. Pretty amazing that one variant cover can increase your sales that much.


Jeez, didn't realize that. And for a Mcfarlane cover?! Amazing indeed.

----------


## BogSurfer

> Thinking of getting into Five Ghosts. My comic shop has all back issues except for #1 and #2. They're 50% off too. I also wanna start reading Black Science, but they only have #6.


Do it! And while I can't say how the thrid arc will play out, it seems like the type of book you can just pick up at the beginning of an arc and enjoy without having any previous knowledge. Just a fun adventure book.

----------


## sifls

Prophet should sell way more.  Also, Glory was amazing, though it's sadly no longer running.  I never hear anyone talk about Sovereign at all, but that's been good so far.

----------


## LooneyKoala

> Can you give a summarized one-liners about these to tickle my interest.. I have been looking for underrated titles to check out lately.


*Drumhellar*: Really weird trippy comic about a drug using paranormal detective. 

*Whispers*: 6 issue miniseries about a guy who has the ability to leave his body and become a ghostly form I'm which he can manipulate people without their knowledge. 

*Revival*: In rural Wisconsin the dead came back to life, the town gets quarantined from the rest of the world, "zombies" (not typical ones), murder, mystery, family, gore, sex, madmen, Limp Bizkit (well, part of "Nookie"), experimental crossover issue with Chew, snow, police, children, brilliant covers, believable developed characters... This series has it all. 

*Alex + Ada*: Alex is given an android (Ada), whatever I say about it won't do it justice (I'm not great with words), but it's a truly amazing series that explores sentience and what it is to be human.

----------


## Hanson724

I'd say Sheltered, Ghosted and Mercenary Sea. All good books!

----------


## Big Geek

I'd say Mercenary Sea and even though it's new C.O.W.L.

Mercenary Sea has been really fun and I look forward to it every month.  C.O.W.L. despite only being 2 issues in has so much potential.  Both issues were as good as anything I read that month.

----------


## Flash Gordon

My shop hasn't gotten the subsequent issues of MERCENARY SEA which sucks, I enjoyed the first issue a lot.

----------


## Flash Gordon

Rick Remender is one of my favorite writers, but I think everyone should give DEADLY CLASS a shot. It's like Hunter S. Thompson meets ninja assassins.

----------


## The Fn Man

Has anybody tried some of the suggestions on this board? I picked up the Black Science and Deadly Class trades despite my intense hatred of Rick Remenders "writing".

----------


## Groo Odyssey

> Has anybody tried some of the suggestions on this board? I picked up the Black Science and Deadly Class trades despite my intense hatred of Rick Remenders "writing".


I picked Five Ghosts from suggestions in this thread. Loved it! My new favorite book, so damn fun.

----------


## cc008

I picked up the first Five Ghosts trade and reprints of Deadly Class #1 and Manifest Destiny #1.  And there are still more books I plan on checking out.  The hard part comes when I have to decide which ones I want to continue to pull.  There's so much quality work out there.

----------


## Blue Cyclops

> My shop hasn't gotten the subsequent issues of MERCENARY SEA which sucks, I enjoyed the first issue a lot.


Hope you were able to get the other issues of the Mercenary Sea because it sure is a darn good book.

Other than The Mercenary Sea, I like Manifest Destiny, Peter Panzerfaust, Rat Queens, Sidekick, Three, Velvet and Rocket Girl.

----------


## Danny Rand's Other Fist

The more I read of Velvet, the more I love it.

I'm a huge Brubaker fan as it is, so I assumed I'd be into it, but it really is a great entertaining Spy book. I don't know if it is necessarily underrated, but certainly think everyone needs to give it a go!

----------

